# Need help with pyschology



## RamistThomist (Sep 22, 2004)

I have to write a paper on a pyschological topic this semester. Rather than wading through the remnants of Freud, could you gents direct me to some websites that: 1) are critical in some measure of psychology, and 2) introduce me to the basic concepts?

I have to do two 5 page papers. I am not asking anybody to do my work for me, but if you know any websites, that would help.


----------



## crhoades (Sep 22, 2004)

Try this work by Cornelius Van Til

Psychology of Religion, In Defense of the Faith, vol 4
http://www.wtsbooks.com/087552494x.html

Or this one by Rushdoony

Revolt Against Maturity
http://www.chalcedonstore.com/page/.../category_id/a65abf1a4ca3d24e8efee7726ab1521f


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 22, 2004)

brilliant! thanks! As a Van Tillian I am ashamed that I didn't think of them immediately


----------



## Craig (Sep 22, 2004)

Read some Freud...it's actually pretty entertaining....you could probably find "Dora" online or in an anthology in the library or Barnes and Noble.

That's just me though...I put little stock in psychology...why not read something fascinating...Freud was quite a storyteller. Dora reads like a novel and not so much a scientific study, although that's what it attempts to be. Just an idea.


----------



## luvroftheWord (Sep 26, 2004)

Here are some helpful resources.

http://www.arachnoid.com/psychology/

http://www.leaderu.com/aip/docs/delaney-goldsmith.html

http://www.discerningreader.com/blamitonbrai.html

http://www.chalcedonstore.com/page/.../category_id/a65abf1a4ca3d24e8efee7726ab1521f

http://www.timelesstexts.com/titles/D040.htm


----------



## Learner (Oct 1, 2004)

Well , this book deals with Freud specifically . It's called : ' Unauthorized Freud -- Doubters Confront a Legend ". There are 18 contributing authors with one of them , Frederick Crews , as the Editor . It is very revealing , revolting and ridiculous . I enjoyed it immensely on vacation several years ago and keep rereading parts of it . Freud lovers will hate it . Yet a deal of the info comes from the horse's mouth . It is not written from a Christian perspective , but still valuable .


----------

